# Photo - Converting a foreign driving license



## Sean2008 (Sep 9, 2008)

When converting my foreign driving license to a UAE one, should I bring my own photo or do they take a digital one themselves?


----------



## Shinjuku (Jul 12, 2008)

I think its bring your own for all situations.


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

You will need photos for the eye test and to attach to the driving licence application, but for the photo that goes on your licence, they will take that at the RTA office


----------

